# 10-4 Fuzz



## chongmagic (Feb 8, 2020)

Built this Sunflower fuzz for a guy who wanted a walkie talkie, so I did. It sounds great. I had two nkt275 left from Pedalhacker one with around 90hfe the other 110. I put the lower in Q1 and the other in Q2. Sounds great.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 8, 2020)

Another fine build CM !

Mike


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 10, 2020)

thewintersoldier said:


> Quick question. Are you using a laser printer for your labels, and if yes do you clear coat over them?



These are clear inkjet labels. I spray over them with acrylic clear coat afterwards.


----------



## cooder (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice! So does it pick up any radio stations....? 

Just kiddin'...


----------



## Barry (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 10, 2020)

thewintersoldier said:


> I just switched over to laser from inkjet and the laser toner is great and solid, but I'm still using clear over it for durability. I got a Xerox laser printer from microcenter for 30 dollars. Deal of the century lol



I need to get one at some point, I would like a color laser.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 12, 2020)

Looks great!  Germanium transistors and a charge-pump IC, two technologies separated by several decades.  I need to build one of these too.  Do you play with the clean trimpot much?  I'd be inclined to put that one on the front panel.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 12, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great!  Germanium transistors and a charge-pump IC, two technologies separated by several decades.  I need to build one of these too.  Do you play with the clean trimpot much?  I'd be inclined to put that one on the front panel.



I played around with it some, it didn't really clean up that much to me it muddied things a bit. Not sure it would be worth having it externally. But YMMV.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Feb 13, 2020)

Looks good. As usual.


----------

